# rear hub for 86 Merckx



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello,

I need to replace my rear 7speed Campagnolo hub of my '86 Merckx. It's the Panasonic model with SLX tubing.

Does anyone know the specs for the hub which will fit my bike? I've heard that these hubs came in different lengths and so on...

Also, if someone knows where to find a fitting rear hub (7speed, Campy Athena or Chorus) feel free to mention where

Thank you very much

Kind regards


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

This is in the C Record era, which is what I would use. Hubs then fit a 126 mm rear spacing and take either a 6 or 7 speed freewheel.

I paid about $100 for a very nice used set last year.

Here's an example -- but think price is way too high.


http://cgi.ebay.ca/Campagnolo-C-Record-Hubset-Hub-NOS-Pair-w-Skewers-36-H_W0QQitemZ300342784112QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item45edd33070


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Phil Wood also has freewheel hubs for older frames, unless you absolutely must have Campy. That's where I'll be going for hubs for my 120mm rear spacing Montagner. Try this page: http://philwood.com/store/page16.html . They're a tad on the heavy side and a bit pricy, but bulletproof.


----------



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

Thx guys,

So I guess I need to measure the distance between the rear ends of my rear-fork (where the wheel goes in) to know the hub length?

Those campy ones are indeed too expensive


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

If it's an '86 Merckx it will be 126mm.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Dec 25, 2009)

slotnick, my Merckx Panasonic is the same vintage as yours. I use a Chorus 8 speed cassette hub, which has long been out of production and no longer supported. 

As mentioned your spacing will be +/- 126mm. eBay is where you will have to find a 126mm Campagnolo hub. Yours is most likely a freewheel hub, as the 7 speed cassette was quite unusual. The Athena/Chorus variety you're after are rarer than the older Record stuff, and as such may occasionally fetch higher prices. The beautiful C-Record hubs referenced to in an earlier post was top of line from that era and go for big money. For ease of sourcing you could use the older Record hubs in 126mm unless you worry about period correctness.

Is the whole hub toast or can it be rebuilt? Many of us have boxes of parts and might be able to set you up. This could save you re-lacing the wheel, which is another $50 added to the repair.

Modern cassette hubs are 130mm, a difference of less than 3/16". By gently spreading the drops (with some force applied) you can slip a modern hub in and out indefinitely without harm. On a workstand this is easy, during a road side flat it is somewhat of a struggle. Whether there's room for the chain to drop onto the smallest cog on a 10/11 speed set-up without rubbing on the frame can vary from bike to bike. Likely it is going to be fine.

This upgrade will only make sense if you also change shifters to Ergo stuff, a costly retro fit. A shop (or yourself) can permanently cold set your frame to these new standards, but IMO unnecessary. Some lesser shops may not bother to re-align the drops after tweaking.


----------



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> slotnick, my Merckx Panasonic is the same vintage as yours. I use a Chorus 8 speed cassette hub, which has long been out of production and no longer supported.
> 
> As mentioned your spacing will be +/- 126mm. eBay is where you will have to find a 126mm Campagnolo hub. Is it cassette or freewheel? Is the whole hub toast or can it be rebuilt? Many of us have boxes of parts and might be able to set you up? This might save you re-lacing the wheel, which is another $50 added to the repair.
> 
> ...



Thx Jan,

I've seen your bike in an other tread: sweet machine that is  
It's definately not my intention to upgrade for 8 speed or ergo shifters ... I would like to keep it kinda original. I dont think the rear hub is really broken, it's just that I have a new one for the front, and I was looking for new rims so I started thinking of searching a new rear hub aswell.

Maybe a good clean-up of the hub could bring it back to almost new? Any tips on that?

Thanks a lot for the help


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*early mid 80's bikes*

126 rear spacing


----------

